# SSL-Zertifikat (Abgelaufen, falscher Host)



## Bernie33 (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem: Ich will auf meinen Server SSL aktivieren. 

Aber es kommt der Fehler, dass das Zertifikat nicht gültig sei und das es eine falsche Domain ist usw...

Auf meinem Server läuft: Suse 10.1

Kann mir jemand vielleicht eine Anleitung geben, wie ich das ändern kann? 

Ich kenne mich nicht so mit Linux aus und habe das mit einem Zertifikat nur einmal mit Windows gemacht und es da erst mit Mühe und Not hinbekommen. (Dateien ausgeführt -> Daten reingeschrieben host geändert, datum geändert usw.. und dann klappte es irgentwann. Das war aber mit xampp und jetzt ist es halt anders). 

Also ich bin wirklich Linux Anfänger und brauche dringendst Hilfe. Wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen würde! 

Gruß Bernie .)


----------



## Bernie33 (21. Juli 2008)

keine Hilfe


----------



## Gumbo (21. Juli 2008)

Wo hast du denn das Zertifikat her?


----------



## Bernie33 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Ist vom Hoster inklisiv. 

Hab diese Anleitung gefunden, weiß aber nicht ob die was bringt: http://www.netsecond.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=10

Gruß


----------



## Bernie33 (22. Juli 2008)

Schade keine Hilfe 

Naja, dann muss ich eben so rumprobieren


----------



## Gumbo (22. Juli 2008)

Selbstsignierte Zertifikate werfen meistens eine Warnung auf, da sie als unsicher gelten.


----------

